# Epic score from uni.



## Savvas (Sep 13, 2015)

So I noticed something in the corner of my eye when going downstairs at UTS a few months back.

View attachment 315694


So I left a note on it with my details and no one got back to me. I had another event down there about a month later and it hadn't been taken away. I asked my lab tutor and he instructed me to come past and pick it up whenever I wanted... for FREE!

Unfortunately I broke one of the sliding doors during transportation. But that should be too hard to replace. It already has down lights installed. But I was wondering what would be the best method of heating. It would hopefully become an enclosure for the green tree python I want to get in the future.


----------



## Sawowie (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow, that is an amazing find, even if you were paying for it. But FREE? you are so lucky


----------



## arevenant (Sep 13, 2015)

Heat panel would be ideal and fit with the look, or some heat globes set in the lid hidden away nicely...


----------



## Burgo89 (Sep 13, 2015)

Great score mate, heaps of potential for a great enclosure if your the DIY type


----------



## kingofnobbys (Sep 13, 2015)

Wow .... why are there never things like laying about on council strips on the bulk waste removal week or elsewhere for the taking for nix when I'm around ?


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 14, 2015)

Gotta love serendipity!


----------



## Savvas (Sep 14, 2015)

arevenant said:


> Heat panel would be ideal and fit with the look, or some heat globes set in the lid hidden away nicely...


So where would the best place to buy these panels be?


----------



## Savvas (Sep 14, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> Wow .... why are there never things like laying about on council strips on the bulk waste removal week or elsewhere for the taking for nix when I'm around ?


I always seem to stumble across potential terrariums. 

I found this other one outside a bait shop.

View attachment 315695


It was sitting there for a while so I tried to get it for free. But they refused to give it to me for free. So I ended up paying like 50 bucks for it.

It had a cracked top glass but it already had a light fitting for a florescent globe. My mate had some glass for the top so I just cut off the broken part, got some mesh and flat aluminum pieces and just siliconed it together and it came up alright. It's a bit hard to keep at temperature because it's all glass. But it isn't to bad.
View attachment 315698

View attachment 315696

View attachment 315697


Quick question. I wanted to make a background for this tank. I was going to go with a Styrofoam fake rock wall but I don't want it robbing too much depth. So I was thinking. Is there something that's relatively stiff but thin that I could use to glue sand onto to give it that rocky feel? I was thinking of making 3 equally sized pieces to cover the back so that it'll be easier to remove when cleaning.


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 14, 2015)

Savvas said:


> So I noticed something in the corner of my eye when going downstairs at UTS a few months back.
> 
> View attachment 315694
> 
> ...




So there must be something missing in this post as i don't see anywhere what it was that you got for free, was there i picture or a description somewhere that has been deleted.......................i an cofused lol  .....................Ron


----------



## Savvas (Sep 14, 2015)

ronhalling said:


> So there must be something missing in this post as i don't see anywhere what it was that you got for free, was there i picture or a description somewhere that has been deleted.......................i an cofused lol  .....................Ron









It seems to be posting as a gif for some reason.


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 15, 2015)

What a great score, right place right time i suppose    ................................Ron


----------

